# Taken 2



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Seen a trailer for this liked the first Taken, but I am wondering how the story can go surely not a second time someone in the same family will be "Taken"


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Well it's meant to be the big boss of the guys he killed goes after his family for killing his guys.

Taken is a great film can't wait for this one.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ah ok makes sense now


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Will be watching this one


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

At least post a trailer for the rest of us.... awesome film!


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Top film looking forward to it


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> At least post a trailer for the rest of us.... awesome film!


I did think about it but I would have seen it without seeing the trailer as I like the first one.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Cant wait to see this.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

STEALTH K3 said:


> I did think about it but I would have seen it without seeing the trailer as I like the first one.


Is that a sentence?!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Bit disappointed by that clip really. After watching it, I'm still none the wiser what it about or the plot. Plus the choice of music is ****e.......surely not the official movie trailer? Lol


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Was wondering if they were going to make a sequel, loved the first one.

Here's a link to a better trailer:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

That looks $hite - will not be in the same league as the first one.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry I'd like to retract that last Post - just watched the better trailer. Thought she had to rescue her old man going by the first trailer lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

will watch this when it comes out for sure.. first was a cracking film


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Th3Doctor said:


> That looks - will not be in the same league as the first one.





Th3Doctor said:


> Sorry I'd like to retract that last Post - just watched the better trailer. Thought she had to rescue her old man going by the first trailer lol


I agree - the second trailer looks so much better!!!


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Loved the first movie.
This 1 looks interesting, specially Rade Serbedzija


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

oh jesus,the first one was laughable enough.i cant believe there that void of ideas that there making a second.i understand it has its fans,but there is nothing left in the tank imho.its turning into a "home alone" situation,i mean,how many times can you lose a kid lol.whats next,the son of the brothers mother comes looking for neeson next ? jesus.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

silverback said:


> oh jesus,the first one was laughable enough.i cant believe there that void of ideas that there making a second.i understand it has its fans,but there is nothing left in the tank imho.its turning into a "home alone" situation,i mean,how many times can you lose a kid lol.whats next,the son of the brothers mother comes looking for neeson next ? jesus.


That was my thinking about running out of idea's find it interesting how both trailers are completely different one show's its in London the other shows its is in Istanbul


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

Thinks il be watching this


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

That first trailer was awful, "time to nut up, or shut up" !

I'm not holding my breath, thought the first one was great, proper edge-of-seat tension but think this is just cashing in on it's success, will wait and see


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Taken = badass!!
Taken 2 = BADDER ASS!!!

a must see for me.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks this looks like it could be a good follow up to the first


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

The first film was a brainless watch tbh. Sat through and many times thinking,"as if"
Far worse films made so will watch the follow up as I presume Liam N. is still in it?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

This is one I'll be watching, as long as you go into the first one knowing you're not going to be intellectually challenged and accept that you are there to watch far fetched action with people getting the crap kicked out of them then it is a cracking film, one of my favourites infact.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Did anyone see this at the Cinema I missed it was away with work


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Taken is this generation's Commando.

Man's daughter gets kidnapped.

Man kills everyone in his path to get her back.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Has it been on at the cinema yet?

I quite enjoyed the first one. What I found quite random about it (other than the whole premise of it) was when he comes across the daughters friend dead. And just accepts it, carries on and nothing else is said :lol: daughter doesn't even appear to ask about her either!


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

m1pui said:


> Has it been on at the cinema yet?
> 
> I quite enjoyed the first one. What I found quite random about it (other than the whole premise of it) was when he comes across the daughters friend dead. And just accepts it, carries on and nothing else is said :lol: daughter doesn't even appear to ask about her either!


Was out on the 5th October


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Was out on the 5th October


You do know October comes after September right?


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

m1pui said:


> You do know October comes after September right?


Ha ha ha yer your right there sorry my months are all muddled up been away with work 
http://www.filmdates.co.uk/films/2713-taken-2/


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Went to see it today,not a patch on the first one,did not realise they had made it a 12a.Poor acting,fight scenes badly edited,wait for dvd


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

mike13 said:


> Went to see it today,not a patch on the first one,did not realise they had made it a 12a.Poor acting,fight scenes badly edited,wait for dvd


Rent out Commando, much better movie, same premise :thumb:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

^^ Love watching old Arnie stuff, Commando was one of my favourites growing up, the guy was a complete machine back then!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

mike13 said:


> Went to see it today,not a patch on the first one,did not realise they had made it a 12a.Poor acting,fight scenes badly edited,wait for dvd


I noticed thw 12a rating and its put me off seeing it at the cinema now,1st was quite grisly and definitely one for the adult market.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

When i went, there was a chinese family next to us, and they had brought their two kids at 5 or 6 years old....shocking, they were crying during the film.

Personally i was really disappointed with it, the first one was epic, second was a major let down


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> When i went, there was a chinese family next to us, and they had brought their two kids at 5 or 6 years old....shocking, they were crying during the film


When I went to see TDK Rises, a *white* family had brought 2 kids, neither more than 5. Kept getting up with one of the parents to go the toilet every 10 mins. Was shocking.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

This is just one huge lie! I'm so dissapointed, I completed the whole bloody game and I can tell you first hand that Liam Neeson isn't in Tekken 2 at all!


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Loved the first one,will no doubt watch the second it's got to be more watchable than the "grey"


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> At least post a trailer for the rest of us.... awesome film!


This is not the official trailer just watched it with my mate and unless there are multiple versions of the film this youtube vid is a lie!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> This is not the official trailer just watched it with my mate and unless there are multiple versions of the film this youtube vid is a lie!


Ha, ha - good fake trailer.

At least the daughter has improved her running technique since the first film.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Seen it this week and really enjoyed it. I thought it was just as good as the first TBH.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Will be watching the DVD later on today


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Gonna buy this on Blu-ray I think.


----------



## gazzab17 (Mar 9, 2010)

I didnt think this Movie would have been up to much as i didnt know how they could make a story out of it after seeing the first one but what a surprise i got, AWESOME MOVIE.


----------

